# gas tank



## barrypat (May 6, 2006)

I have recently purchased an 05' Auto trail Mohican, I am considering fitting a built in gas tank, the type that is fitted permanently to the chassis.
Has anyone got such a tank fitted? I would be gratefull for any advice such as location of tank, capacities, etc.

Barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just google gaslow, they seem to be the best.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Don't think Gaslow do fitted tanks, refillable bottles yes....

We have one fitted by MTH, who seem no longer to be in business, but their web site USED to give information on clearance etc., from ground and you have to take into account your weight and where would it best be fitted.

On our Hymer 640, unfortunately there wasn't the space to fit one beneath, as there were already too many things in the way, their pull out drawers, waste tanks etc., so we had had refillables, but on the Rapido we had got Richard Cecil to check it at Dusseldorf as he had been there for us, so we knew we could have a tank fitted.

I know there was another web site also showing this information - if I find my link I will post it for you

Carol


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Barry,

We have a bulk gas tank on our Hymer E690, which came with the vehicle. It is a godsend.
Here is a link for a UK firm. Autogastanks I am sure they will have what you need.

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi Barry,
Not your van but:
Not difficut to do yourself. I have done 2, one on my previous van an Autosleeper Medallion and my current one, an Autosleeper Berkshire. I ordered all the stuff from Tinley Tech ( Google it). Tell them it is for a motorhome domestic set up, not an engine. You will need a multivalve with 80% automatic cut off, which you mount at 30 degrees on the tank.
Get under the van and look for a suitable place for the tank, measure it accurately and then look on the website for suitable sized tanks (there are a range of lengths and diameters and hence volumes), bear in mind clearance from the ground and exhaust pipe (can't remember the values off hand). 
I then made a cardboard 'model' of the tank and tried it under the van to make sure it fitted, with clearances. 
On the Medallion I used the fittings (with a tank cradle) from the waste tank (which I removed) to suspend the tank with an additional strap. On the Berkshire I had to make 2 'cross beams' from 1" square section steel tube, which went between the two rear chassis members, from which to suspend the tank. Depending on tank size you will probably need two or three fixing straps and possibly a tank cradle.
A good tip: Work on a level bench and set up the tank (with the valve at 30 degrees) then use a spirit level and mark level lines on the end walls of the tank so that when you fit the tank to the LEVEL VAN you can then use the spirit level against the drawn lines to get it set correctly. (Easier than trying to set at 30 degrees under a van with limited space). Make sure that there is no movement of the tank when it is fitted.
You will have to decide how to connect the tank to your existing gas system. You could route 6mm pipe from the tank to the gas locker and via a suitable fitting connect to the fitted regulator or fit a regulator near the tank and then ‘break into’ the system somewhere convenient. I used a Gaslow stainless steel rubber-free propane hose to connect to the regulator. You can get these in different lengths. 
Then all you have to do is decide where to site the filler (and cut the hole!!!) and connect it to the tank. Use the correct pipe clips/clamps at the correct distances. Finally check for leaks using leak detector and/or a manometer. You can pressurize the tank with air if you have access to a compressor. 
You can add a level indicator with remote LED level indicator which you can fix inside the van. 
On this system (Tinley Tech) don’t go for the electrically operated on/off valve, it draws power in the ‘on’ position and will flatten your leisure battery over-night if not on hook up. It was designed for car engines to run of the alternator. Manual valve only.
Cheers,
Brian


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

http://www.autogas.co.uk/motorhometanks.htm
See pic's of our tank here :-
http://www.vicfire.zoomshare.com/1.shtml


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

barrypat said:


> I have recently purchased an 05' Auto trail Mohican, I am considering fitting a built in gas tank, the type that is fitted permanently to the chassis.
> Has anyone got such a tank fitted? I would be gratefull for any advice such as location of tank, capacities, etc.
> 
> Barry


Hi Barry, Yes I have an LPG tank fitted under chassis, I had it fitted by Conrad Anderson, It is quite a large Tank (at the side of Bottles) 55 litre (Fillable) 70Litre total, It usually lasts me in the summer at least three month, and that is having barby's etc, Occasional hot water (Extra) for showers etc, I have never been stuck for a place to fill up.

Mine is fitted rear centre, One piece of advice I would give is always have a on/off tap fitted with easy access or as I have done have an electric on/off switch fitted inside the camper, I have noticed that from last year the gas is being checked occasionally on ferries to see if it is off and if it isn't they wont let you travel, We were at Venice last year and ALL the Campers/Caravans were checked and a large number refused boarding until either the gas tank was emptied or they "Found" the gas tap.

Another thing is if you go abroad you will need the filling adaptor for the country or countries you travel to.

The Gas tank has a tap on the tank but if it is underslung it may not be possible or very difficult to get to when needed to turn off


----------



## f6c (Feb 18, 2009)

try Edge Power i think they are at Crewe


----------

